# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Вопрос про гуну страсти

## Сева

Харе Кришна!
Мои поклоны.

Насколько я знаю из книг Прабхупады люди в гуне страсти зовутся кшатриями и они наиболее физически сильны и выносливы из всех сословий. Также Шрила Прабхупада пишет в коментарии к 14 главе Гиты что основным признаком гуны страсти является половое влечение.
Как же это может сочетаться? Ведь активная половая жизнь приводит к потере силы и выносливости?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Враджендра Кумар прабху уже ответил на этот вопрос. От себя хочу добавить, что половое влечение не равно активной половой жизни. Влечение может быть сильным, но это не мешает культурному и воспитанному человеку следовать правилам верности и чистоты. Да и потеря сил у чемпиона мира по боксу отличается от потери сил у дворового хулигана...

----------

